# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 WeatherTech Floor Mat Collection



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Available in tan, black, or gray to complement virtually any interior color, WeatherTech All-Weather Floor Mats have deeply sculpted channels designed to endure the harshest conditions.

These mats are coated in a protective, non-stick finish and equipped with anti-skid ridges to prevent shifting. Their proprietary engineered odorless resin ensures these mats won’t curl, crack, or harden in sub-zero weather.

Or, step up to the ultimate in protection - DigitalFit®. Laser measured for perfect fitment and protection against moisture and debris. DigitalFit® accurately and completely lines the interior carpet giving absolute interior protection giving you coverage from the front, back and even up the sides of the vehicle’s footwell.

High-Density Tri-Extruded (HDTE) material allows for a rigid core for strength while offering surface friction to the carpet, as well as tactile feel to the surface. Advanced surfacing creates channels that carry fluids and debris to a lower reservoir with further channeling to help minimize fluid movement while driving. away from shoes and clothing.

WeatherTech mats are manufactured in America to ISO 9001 standards for your quality assurance.


*Stay Pristine*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

